# Freezer Burn



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

There a many msgs posted here about freezer burn on fish or game. It even happens to vegetables. Several separate discussions on packing and freezing game meat has been topics on the rec.hunting newsgroup recently.

Some have pointed out that what is used to package the meat or fish before freezing has a lot to do with whether the item will freezer burn. Someone posted this link and it might interest those who figure freezer burn to be a serious issue.

http://www.cookingforengineers.com/article/27/Freezing-Meats


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

For any meat that will be frozen for more than a week or two, I tightly wrap the meat first in plastic wrap, then freezer paper. The plastic wrap prevents air from contacting the surface of the meat, which is the cause of freezer burn. I have frozen meat for 18 months with no freezer burn using this method.


----------

